# Do you get any of your money back from an abandoned DIUI?



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Do clinics have to give you any money back if your tx is abandoned before the IUI or donor is used. Or do you get the next go a bit cheaper. I know you get part back if it's IVF but not sure how it all works it it's IUI, I know it may vary clinic to clinic but an idea may help.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Missy - I think all clinics vary but mine offered a refund of 50% (excluding HFEA fee) for cancelled IUI cycles (mine was £500 + £52 HFEA fee, so would have got £250 back if cycle was cancelled).  Hope this isn't something that you have to deal with.

Some1

xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is cancelled the same as abandoned? They abandoned mine on CD18 as they want to check on a cyst but it was there on CD4 so why didn't they abandon then.
Thanks for the reply some1 and congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the congratulations Missy.  So sorry to hear that your cycle was abandoned, CD18 seems very late to make the decision not to go ahead, you must have been all over the place   

I think cancelled/abandoned cycles are the same - i.e. stopped because for some reason the cycle wasn't able to go ahead. 

Some1

xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Missy

At my clinic, they just charge you for the scans you have already had if the cycle is abandoned - so for example, last month, I chose to abandon at CD14 (I got my LH surge on a Friday evening and they are closed at the weekend, so I thought it would just be a waste of money to go ahead on the Monday) - so they just charged me for two scans.  Still frustrating, but at least it was "only" £320 compared to £700 for the IUI.  

Might be worth asking your clinic if they would take this approach?

B xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks i will ask them but i ended up with 4 scans so probably not be that much cheaper. The whole thing costs £782 inc donor but not having any lab time and no insem the nurse said i should get something back but she dosen't deal with finance and said not to take her word for it. Just annoyed it went so far as CD18 before it went pear shaped. Hope we will get better luck next time. Thanks for your replys i will let you know if i get any money back.


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

I got about 3/4's of my money back which is probably half the treatment fee and what they charge for donor use so i feel a bit better knowing it nearly pays for our next go when we get there. Just thought i'd say to give people a rough idea incase any are unfortunate to be in this position, clinics will vary though so don't take my word for it.
Hope it dosen't happen to you     it's not nice to have a chance taken away.


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well done, Missy!  If I had had 4 scans at my clinic, I would have had to pay £640 compared to IUI price of £700 - so I would only have had £60 back!  Sounds like your clinic is pretty reasonable   .

Good luck for the next try.

B xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes they are Bethany but i had some nice nurses to fight my corner and that really helps. They are really nice there and so supportive and friendly and i think that goes a long way to making you feel comfortable. I think i was really lucky to get a good chunk back which made me feel i didn't lose everything!
Obviously i would have rather have gotten to the end but hey theres always next time.


----------

